# refining and metallurgy on utube



## jimwig (Jun 6, 2008)

go and look for yeownself

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtpnMxThnXk

i have not tried any of this but it sure looks right on.


----------



## Shaul (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't waste your time with it.

Much better to watch the videos on lazerSteve's website (factual information w/sound).

Read the forum (it's all here) and ask questions.

Shaul


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 7, 2008)

That video is worthless. Whoever produced it wasn't interested in teaching, he just wanted to show off. Did he actually mix-up AR for that tiny batch of foils? (didn't watch the whole thing)

It's irresponsible to show people a few steps of the process and make it look easy. Someone will act on this and get hurt or make a mess.


----------



## jimwig (Jun 9, 2008)

yes i agree - in this case a little knowledge can be dangerous... i guess i should shuttup until such time i decide to commit to my own video of directly relaated items/procedures to do with recovery and or saafety.. 

i also must admit to not watching the whole thing but the idea was what i was cluing off of there. i personaally haave a difficult time just learning from the writen word alone. using graphics really helps - i am a trifle dyslexic.......


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 9, 2008)

Try AP after watching Steve's videos. I think it's the easiest method and it gets good results. We'll help you if you get in a jam. :wink:


----------

